
Ask HN: Conflict resolution between engineers – how? - shubidubi
We need to design a system and have a conflict about the right path to choose. how do you solve a conflict between engineers in your team?<p>Same for code reviews.
======
itamarst
You should hire
[https://compassionatecoding.com/](https://compassionatecoding.com/).

Basically, there shouldn't be _conflict_. There should be polite disagreement,
with people listening to each other, understanding where the other side is
coming from, and coming to a consensus or coming up with way to decide.

If you don't have that the issue isn't lack of a system, it's a people problem
about how people interact. (I write about it from individual's perspective
here: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/03/09/win-technical-
argume...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/03/09/win-technical-arguments/))

------
mehly
Thumb wrestle. Best two out of three.

